# Antidepressants



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

After consulting with 2 Gastro I went to see 2 Acupunturists and a Homeopath. Now I got the courage to go to a gastro again. He began the consultation telling me that I should see a Psychiatrist and take antidepressants. I asked if he recomends this to all his Ibs patients and he said that no, but in my case yes. He prescribed antiacids for reflux ( I had an operation wich he said that I shouldn't have done and that nobody really gets well in spite of the operation) and a anticholinergic with something for gases and said that I should eat vegetables and fruits without peeling but I had a loose movement yesterday. My health insurance won't pay for antipressants or psychiatrist. Is there an opinion about this story? Mariana


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

mariana said:


> Is there an opinion about this story? Mariana


Yes, find another gastro; one that specializes in IBS.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I agree with pooman to find another doctor who specializes in IBS.Doctors who give you anti depressants without treating your IBS are wasting your time.This is what happened to me. I was not depressed, anxious or sad. I just wanted to stop passing gas. I was never given an antispasmodic. When I asked if there were any antispasmodics to smoothe the spastic colon, I was told these medications did not exist.Who knows if these doctors secretly had me in a controlled study without my consent?I am thankful I have found these boards. I plan to take full control of my IBS.Never let any doctor pass you off.


----------

